

Sunil Mittal on Entrepreneurship - ideas101
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/india/article.cfm?articleid=4306

======
steveplace
Good quote:

Our theory was: If you're caught between speed and perfection, always choose
speed, and perfection will follow. You never wait for perfect positioning,
because in business you don't have the time; especially if you're small, you
can't do it.

~~~
prakash
This is very evident if you are customers or airtel, lousy customer service,
clearly there is no perfection here.

~~~
hsuresh
Well, customer service is bound to be lousy to a decent number of people due
to the very nature of it. (I would still rate their customer service much
above than most other companies that i've dealt with.)

------
deepakjois
Really good interview! What I really liked was the clarity with which Sunil
Mittal is able to express his thoughts without using buzzwords or jargon
anywhere.

------
dangoldin
Great submission!

For me the key take away was that there will always be changes in the
competitive landscape and instead of complaining you should accept them and
move on. Either figure out how to adapt your business of you think there is no
chance of survival just move into something else. They key is to not spend
time complaining when you could be working.

------
nadim
He also gave a convocation address (20 min mp3 interview):
[http://deshgujarat.com/2007/04/03/speech-by-sunil-bharti-
mit...](http://deshgujarat.com/2007/04/03/speech-by-sunil-bharti-mittal-at-
nirma-university-ahmedabadmp3/)

I liked it, YMMV. He briefly mentions Microsoft and Google.

